
How to get good customer support - esher
https://blog.fortrabbit.com/how-to-get-good-support
======
foxtrottbravo
> This is the most time-efficient way to handle being stuck, and it's the most
> respectful of other people's time, too.

No it is not.

1\. People have other things to do. "being stuck" just threw a wrench in the
gears of someone who may have many other things to do. They did not plan on
being stuck and have therefore not alloted time for it. Therefore it is the
most time-efficient to hand the problem of to someone whose time has been
alloted in that way (i.e. your support team) and who can probably solve the
problem faster because he looks for these kinds of problems all the time.

2\. It's the most respectful of your time, sure. But as a customer I could not
care less about that. It's definitively not the most respectful of my time
asking for that, and it is definitively not the most respectful of my
customers time.

